# New 6.6 bookshelf!



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Got this picked up from Waterfaller1 today. Here it is at startup! More to come.
















And a closeup of Karma! And a RCS in the background to see how she tolerates them lol. She took one out right away but didnt eat it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

she is a beauty! cant wait to see how you scape this one


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

WOW what a fish!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

is this the petco 6.6?


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

I have that same tank and love it's size. I took mine down last year and have been itching to put it back up  Cant wait to see what you do with it! Keep us posted...

Beautiful Fish - will be very striking in it!


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

I had a tank very like this and I think it'd be a great Betta haven! She's a looker--can I get my boy Oliver a date with her?

sox :icon_cool


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

gnod said:


> is this the petco 6.6?


Yes it is, or at least i think so lol



Geniusdudekiran said:


> WOW what a fish!


Thanks, yes she is quite stunning!



duff said:


> I have that same tank and love it's size. I took mine down last year and have been itching to put it back up  Cant wait to see what you do with it! Keep us posted...
> 
> Beautiful Fish - will be very striking in it!


Thanks, i have to decide on substrate and plant setup, will probably do Anubias, moss and something else lowlight. Would like to find petrified wood.


sockfish said:


> I had a tank very like this and I think it'd be a great Betta haven! She's a looker--can I get my boy Oliver a date with her?
> 
> sox :icon_cool


Lol thanks.


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Got some substrate today. Made a deal at my LFS for some Red Sea Flora Base lol. Listed at $35 and i talked them down to $25. Also picked up a power cord for my mouse solenoid on my new regulator....and another brass splitter! Now to find the dang 10/32 fittings lol.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Off to a running start.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow that betta is STUNNING! Congratulations on your newest fishy addition! :biggrin: Looking forward to seeing how this tank turns out roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that the bookshelf aquarium they sell at PetCo? I was really intrigued by that when I saw it and wanted to try it out. I will be following along on this one.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember when my 6.6 gallon was set-up, it was awesome (With a betta!), but it was taken down because of algae problems (18 watts on a 6.6 gallon is a lot).
Hope you are going to have C02!
Goodluck!


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

No co2, those parts I listed are for my rig on my 100g. Just gonna go with moss, anubias and something else just not sure what yet. And anyone have some spare petrified wood around? May add some of that if I can find any.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Update, added Tahitian moon sand. Still dont know where to go with all those anubias. I really like them but they dont fit any of my scapes =(.








Also added 3 RCS to see how Karma would interact with them. She killed one instantly but didnt eat it. And i still see two in there, this one is saddled. So who knows lol.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Off to a great start! I am sure she will be happy with you. Thank you for giving her a good home.:smile:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking good so far! Is that wood or a stone that the moss is attached to? Either way it's very cool how it curves like that, nice find! roud: 

As for the anubias, it might look cool in the back right corner or if you turn the curved stone (i think) so that the crescent is facing front and put the anubias between the "arms" that might look neat too. Just some thought because it's a beautiful anubias, I'd love to see it worked into the scape! roud: And it looks like it has nice long roots so you could plant it in the substrate, as long as the rhizome (the "stem" part that runs along the ground that the leaves grow out of) is above the substrate, it will grow just fine.


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Karackle said:


> Looking good so far! Is that wood or a stone that the moss is attached to? Either way it's very cool how it curves like that, nice find! roud:
> 
> As for the anubias, it might look cool in the back right corner or if you turn the curved stone (i think) so that the crescent is facing front and put the anubias between the "arms" that might look neat too. Just some thought because it's a beautiful anubias, I'd love to see it worked into the scape! roud: And it looks like it has nice long roots so you could plant it in the substrate, as long as the rhizome (the "stem" part that runs along the ground that the leaves grow out of) is above the substrate, it will grow just fine.


Hey karackle. It is actually a piece of driftwood, very unique piece. I got it from a fellow tpter but do not remember who it was hehe. There's actually 4 or 5 anubias in there ATM lol. Some are pretty big but I might be able to squeeze one in there somewhere. I also just added some petrified wood in the tank yesterday. Mike (wkndracer) hooked me up with a lot of awesome pieces. I'll have to get a new picture once I figure out the scape I want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sounds good, I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I dropped four Amano's in my 5 gallon with Polo.. they had to be scooped out 911 because he was chasing them around the tank. That would explain why my ghost shrimp only lasted a few days in there before they committed suicide. Stupid betta.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I have one of these bookshelf tanks too. I really like the dimensions on these things! I replaced the stock filter with a HOB nano filter, which was eventually replaced with a ZooMed 501 canister, and the stock bulb was replaced with a 6500k one. I keep a single pea puffer in mine, and it is heavily planted with crypts.

I'll be watching this!


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

New scape....ehh im not sure if i like it lol. We'll see.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

It looks good! but I feel like there are too many rocks in there


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

It's definitely looking better, but I agree with Ben, it might work a little better if you take out a couple of the rocks, but it might also look fine as is once the plants grow in some. 

I still LOVE that crescent shaped piece of DW too! Looks great with the moss on it. 

I also really like the dimensions of this tank, I like how long it is, seems to have really cool dimensions.


----------

